# I need a plumber



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I am in need of a plumber, one that wont charge me my first born child to do the small job I have. I was using my python to do a water change, when I was done I went to put the taps filter screens back in.....and I dropped the biggest one down the drain. I figured no big deal, Ill just leave it. But upon doing wacter changes again tonight I over flowed my sink because the screen wont let water drain fast enough. I can see the screen, I just cant reach it. So the job I need done is someone to take one piece off the bottom of the sink and grab that screen out. If you are a plumber or know someone good, please give me a call

Brittany
604-619-7170


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

See Doug,
he has some 18" hemostats that will probably reach in and grab the screen piece.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got a pretty handy tool that i use at work all the time called a "bendy grabber".. it could probably do the trick. Though if that doesn't work I'm sure that i could just take that lower pipe out and reinstall it after

I'm a boat mechanic, not a plumber, but boat's have toilets and kitchens too so i have some experience with this stuff. 

PM me if you still need some help


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Look under there Brisch .. You can most likely do it yourself .. The trap should be connected under the sink by one , hopefully 2 hand tightened pieces .. there is a rubber seal inside them that seals the pipe .. You should be able to loosen the one on the downspout of the drain and pull it down enough to move it a bit to the side to get the screen out . If you can't do that , there are cheap flexible 3 fingered tools you can get in dollar stores that can be used to grab the screen from the top..... and 3rdly, you can take a piece of wire and bend a small J in the end to snag the screen and pull it up .


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

When we had a contact lens case cover go down there, I used a drill with a long bit. While it was drilling a hole in the cover, it also mangled it enough to come out with the drill bit.


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

why not just undo two or three nuts under your sink, pull out the ptrap ... empty it and put it all back together again

signed a plumber!


----------

